# صور cnc صغيرة المنيوم



## ابو بحـر (16 مايو 2010)

هذه الماكينة بسيطة جدا مصنوعة من قضبان الألمنيوم و لكن بدقة و احترافية شديدة شاهدتها بأحد المواقع فسيفت الصور و نقلتها الى ملتقانا الغالي ليستفاد منها المهتمين بصناعة الماكينات 
اليكم الصور


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 مايو 2010)

*بقية الصور*

















ارجوا الإستفادة من هذه الصور بإخراج إبداعات الشعب العربي و لازم نشوف نتاجنا احنا و تحياتي لكم جميعا و بعد مشاهدتكم للصور يجب ان تقتنعوا ان الموضوع بسيط جدا فقط يحتاج الى دقة بالتنفيذ و اكثر القطع موجودة جاهزة بالأسواق المحلية 
الجمعية السورية للموهبة و الإبداع 
ابو بحر​


----------



## المهندس ايون (16 مايو 2010)

Raw3a ..... Alf shokr ya ostaz
if u have vedio for this machine .... please show us 
thanks


----------



## ksmksam (16 مايو 2010)

اتوقع انها نفس الي بيصنعوها الشباب وما بتفرق غير بالسكاكين
صح؟؟؟؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك ابو بحر على مجهودك

هي جميله وكما قلت دقيقه ولكن المشكلة الكبيرة هي عدم توفر هذه القطاعات من الالومنيوم 

ولو اني حصلت عليها لوفرت علي مجهد ووقت كبير في صناعة الماكينة

شكرا لك مرة ثانيه عندي سؤال مهم

هل هذه القطاعات موجوده عندك في سوريه؟


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> شكرا لك ابو بحر على مجهودك
> 
> هي جميله وكما قلت دقيقه ولكن المشكلة الكبيرة هي عدم توفر هذه القطاعات من الالومنيوم
> 
> ...


نعم اخي طارق كل هذه القطع موجودة بدمشق و يوجد عدة مصانع المنيوم ممكن ان تفصل طلبك بالضبط و ممكن ان تستورد كميات كبيرة من الصين و كما شاهدت الصور الموضوع بسيط ممكن ان تصنع مثل هذه الماكينة بمحل مساحته 20 متر و على فكرة هي من تصنيع شخص هاوي و ليست عمل شركات 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 مايو 2010)

واضح انها من صنع الهواه 

ولكن المشكلة لم اجد هذه القطاعات في السعودية أو بعنى ادق في منطقة القصيم التي أقيم فيها حاليا ولم اصل لها في الرياض أيضا


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



المهندس ايون قال:


> raw3a ..... Alf shokr ya ostaz
> if u have vedio for this machine .... Please show us
> thanks


اسعدني مرورك اخي لا يوجد عندي اي ملف فيديوا يخص هذه الصور و كل ما عندي سأطرحه بالملتقى هنا ليستفاد منه الجميع


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



ksmksam قال:


> اتوقع انها نفس الي بيصنعوها الشباب وما بتفرق غير بالسكاكين
> صح؟؟؟؟


هلا بمرورك اخي الغالي كل ماكينات السي ان سي نفس الشكل و نفس المضمون تبقى الجودة على حسب نوعية المواد الأولية المتخدمة في صناعتها بالإضافة الى الدقة بالقياسات اثناء جمع الماكينة 
اتصل مع صلاح و نسق معه في زيارتي القادمة الى عمان لازم التقي معك


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> واضح انها من صنع الهواه
> 
> ولكن المشكلة لم اجد هذه القطاعات في السعودية أو بعنى ادق في منطقة القصيم التي أقيم فيها حاليا ولم اصل لها في الرياض أيضا


تحياتي لك اخي طارق 
انت حكما أو على الأغلب انك لن تجد مثل هذه المواد في السعودية لسبب ان السعودية لا تعتمد كثيرا على الصناعة فالصناعات بالسعودية محدودة تقريبا و لا اعلم جيدا بالوضع الصناعي فهذه المواد تكثر في البلدان المصنعة و سوريا تعتبر من البلاد المصنعة و توجد ايضا بلاد تعتمد على الصناعة ممكن بالبحث عن المواد نعرف اي بلد تكثر فييه هذه المواد 
و بالنهاية السلام خير ختام 
و على فكرة ممكن ان نصنع ماكينة من العوارض الخشبية و بدقة عالية و ممكن استعمالها بحفر المواد الغير قاسية يعني الى درجة قساوة معينة و انا شاهدت مثل هذه الماكينة على النت و لكن طبعا استعمالاتها محدودة جدا لذلك لم اهتم بصورتها و ما احتفظت بها 
تحياتي لك​


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (18 مايو 2010)

تحياتي للاخ ابو بحر المساهمة لطيفة جدا وفعالة بارك الله فيك


----------



## zamalkawi (18 مايو 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> واضح انها من صنع الهواه
> 
> ولكن المشكلة لم اجد هذه القطاعات في السعودية أو بعنى ادق في منطقة القصيم التي أقيم فيها حاليا ولم اصل لها في الرياض أيضا


أخ طارق
هذه القطاعات موجودة في مصر


----------



## ابو بحـر (18 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



جمال ضياء النافع قال:


> تحياتي للاخ ابو بحر المساهمة لطيفة جدا وفعالة بارك الله فيك


هلا بمرورك يا غالي اتمنى الإستفادة من الفكرة


----------



## ابو بحـر (18 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



zamalkawi قال:


> أخ طارق
> هذه القطاعات موجودة في مصر


تحياتي لك يا اخي الغالي زملكاوي


----------



## هشام العمدة (19 مايو 2010)

عمل ممتاز وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو بحـر (19 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



هشام العمدة قال:


> عمل ممتاز وجزاك الله خير


اسعدني مرورك يا غالي


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (20 مايو 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الشيق وسبحان الله علم الانسان ما لام يعلم واشكرك لدعم الموضوع بصور الكاملة والله الموفق


----------



## ابو بحـر (20 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



عزام محمد عمر ناجي قال:


> مشكور على الموضوع الشيق وسبحان الله علم الانسان ما لام يعلم واشكرك لدعم الموضوع بصور الكاملة والله الموفق


شاكر مرورك اخي الغالي


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (20 مايو 2010)

حققية هذه القطاعات موجودة بمصر عند مستودعات بيع مستلزمات المطابخ وغيرها 
وان شاء الله نأمل من م طارق بلال ان يقوم بعمل ماكينة بهذا الشكل 
كما حدثني بذلك هو ليلة أمس عندما كنت في زيارة له 
وهي مقاسها يبدو انه جيد للاعمال التي تود القيام بها م طارق
وفقك الله


----------



## aladdin_2005 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

عمل ممتاز ومتقن بارك الله لك


----------



## امل ميمو (15 ديسمبر 2014)

لو سمحتم انا لم اجد تلك القطاعات ومحتاجها ومش عارف بتتباع فين القطاعات ذات التشكيل الخاص بالماكينه وليست العاديه تبع المطابخ وغيره اللي بتكون عباره عن زوايا وعلب بمقاسات مختلفة


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (17 ديسمبر 2014)

أولاً نشكر الأخ الكريم أبو بحر على إدراج الصور
ولكن أود أن أوضح بعض النقاط الهامة بخصوص الماكينة المعروضة بالصور:

أولاً يوجد عيب كبير في تصميم الماكينة يتجلى في كون الـ gantry غير متزنة بحيث نجد أن معظعم الوزن مركز جهة موتور الحفر مما يؤدي إلى تولد عزم دوراني كبير على القاعدة , وكان يجب أن يراعى أن تكون قاعدة الـ gantry مائلة بزاوية خلفية وليست رأسية.

أما بخصوص القطاعات فأود ان اعلم أخي الحبيب طارق بلال أنه في مصر يمكنك من تنفيذ أية قطاعات ألومنيوم تريدها ولكنها يجب أن تكون بكميات كبيرة (يعني 10 طن كحد أدنى  ) .. ميزة الأومنيوم أن وزنه تقريباً يساوي ثلث وزن الحديد , ولكن في الماكينات الصغيرة إذا ما تم ضبط التصميم فأرى أنه يمكننا استعمال قطاعات حديد متوفرة وأقل سماكة وتعطي قوة أكبر بكثير من الألومنيوم وبوزن لا يزيد عن 150% من وزنها لو صنعت من خامة الألومنيوم


----------

